# Adding Comfort Closing



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

My A3 only has comfort opening, i.e., holding unlock button on remote to open windows, and optionally, to tilt open the sunroof.

http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/newsarticle.aspx?NID=40

Using the above thread, I was able to add comfort closing, i.e., holding lock button on remote to close windows and sunroof.

For those who (like me) have already have comfort opening, the values for some of the channels mentioned in that thread should already be set to active, so you don't need to change those channels.

After making the changes stated in the thread, I did not see any additional options in the MMI menu, but I did confirm that both comfort opening and comfort closing work.


----------



## soliton (Sep 14, 2014)

Thanks for confirming this. This is now among my list of codings (the other two being dipping mirror on reverse and turn signal adaptation from 3 to 5)


----------



## rabbitgtibbar (Apr 29, 2002)

This will make my wife happy.

Now, if I could just find someone who could disable/modify the VIM coding...well, someone not in the UK who charges for the service, anyway.


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

rabbitgtibbar said:


> This will make my wife happy.
> 
> Now, if I could just find someone who could disable/modify the VIM coding...well, someone not in the UK who charges for the service, anyway.


When I proudly told my friends that I was able to do this, they stared blankly at me and said that the car should have come from Audi with that option enabled by default.


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

A3_yuppie said:


> When I proudly told my friends that I was able to do this, they stared blankly at me and said that the car should have come from Audi with that option enabled by default.


That's what makes it so frustrating. Audi is hardly alone in leaving off '0-cost' or 'almost-zero-cost' features for market segmentation reasons.


----------



## soliton (Sep 14, 2014)

araemo said:


> That's what makes it so frustrating. Audi is hardly alone in leaving off '0-cost' or 'almost-zero-cost' features for market segmentation reasons.


Well, let's take comfort in that we "stuck it to the man" by enabling it. This is what MBA types get paid to do I guess - "market segmentation".

Thanks to the forum-posters here - with comfort-closing, I got the passenger-mirror dipping on reverse, and turn-signal-5-blinks enabled. Found someone who could do it for 15 bucks, rather than pay Audi $750 for the convenience package.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

araemo said:


> That's what makes it so frustrating. Audi is hardly alone in leaving off '0-cost' or 'almost-zero-cost' features for market segmentation reasons.


Like they left out Park Assist from the Drivers Assistance Package. All it takes is that one dash button and the code that activate it. You already have all the necessary components if you have the Drivers Assistance package. 

Park Assist could be marketing feature to sell more A3s. 







sure it's gimmicky and would probably rarely get used, but I still want it over a blank dash button. :facepalm:


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

Don't you need more bumper sensors than just front & rear? Like side scanning?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

mike3141 said:


> Don't you need more bumper sensors than just front & rear? Like side scanning?


Driver Assistance package has that hence the side assist.


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

Isn't Side Assist done with cameras in the side-view mirrors? I know that the Parking controller needs more sensors:

http://www.kufatec.com/shop/en/APS-Audi-Parking-System-Rear-Retrofit-Audi-A3-8V


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

mike3141 said:


> Isn't Side Assist done with cameras in the side-view mirrors? I know that the Parking controller needs more sensors:
> 
> http://www.kufatec.com/shop/en/APS-Audi-Parking-System-Rear-Retrofit-Audi-A3-8V


AFAIK there are no camera's on the side mirrors, there are indicators, with Audi Side Assist (part of the Driver's Assistance package) there are leds on the side mirrors that give a visual warning signal in the door mirror if there is a vehicle in the blind spot or approaching quickly from behind.


----------



## Yogibearal (Apr 17, 2014)

Anyone know what the actual coding for this was? The DAP link no longer works.

Thanks!


----------



## Yogibearal (Apr 17, 2014)

Yogibearal said:


> Anyone know what the actual coding for this was? The DAP link no longer works.
> 
> Thanks!


Figured it out for 2017 A3 

09 Central Electric
Adaptation:
ENG141681-ENG116651-ZV Komfort-Funk Komfort schliessen - set to active.

Most of these adaptations are in German so hard to read.


----------

